# BS&R Stove Idenity



## fred@1957 (Nov 27, 2015)

Came across a stove that was made by Birmingham Stove and Range co. It says Nordic on the door. Cannot find any other markings on it anywhere. I know there are some parts missing, can't find any info on the net. Need help from anyone that knows,or can steer me in the right direction. Thank You.


----------



## begreen (Nov 28, 2015)

Looks like a Jotul F118 copy.


----------



## jabush (Dec 6, 2015)

fred@1957 said:


> Came across a stove that was made by Birmingham Stove and Range co. It says Nordic on the door. Cannot find any other markings on it anywhere. I know there are some parts missing, can't find any info on the net. Need help from anyone that knows,or can steer me in the right direction. Thank You.




begreen is correct.  That stove is an American copy of the Jotul 118.  It is also the exact same as the Woodsman model 24 that was manufactured by the Atlanta Stove Works.  Both companies have long since gone out of business so finding info will be a challenge. There should be two free hanging cast iron liners on either side of the firebox, which look like they are missing in your picture.  A cool feature of these stoves is there is a bypass in the back that lets the smoke exit directly instead of around the horizontal baffle for quick lighting and draft establishment.
Hope that helps.  Sorry I don't have more info.  My old stove books are lean on info for Atlanta & Birmingham stoves.


----------



## LiBeRtYtheMyth (Dec 26, 2015)

jabush said:


> begreen is correct.  That stove is an American copy of the Jotul 118.  It is also the exact same as the Woodsman model 24 that was manufactured by the Atlanta Stove Works.  Both companies have long since gone out of business so finding info will be a challenge. There should be two free hanging cast iron liners on either side of the firebox, which look like they are missing in your picture.  A cool feature of these stoves is there is a bypass in the back that lets the smoke exit directly instead of around the horizontal baffle for quick lighting and draft establishment.
> Hope that helps.  Sorry I don't have more info.  My old stove books are lean on info for Atlanta & Birmingham stoves.


I have the same stove. My liners are missing as well. Were they plates or grates?


----------

